# Badgers in Missouri



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We are in central Missouri, just east and north of Columbia. One of my kids caught a 20 pound female badger last night. MO Dept of Conservation lists them as being common in the northern and northwestern part of the state. I wasn't even aware they were present around here. Wonder if there is any market for badger hide?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't know about the market for them and such. :shrug: *BUT* a badger has a nasty reputation, so I'd advise those kiddos to be very careful around them.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to catch them all the time just West of you and sold the Furs :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've sold badger fur before. The fur is used for shaving cream brushes.

The most highly sought after are the silver colored ones. I once sold one for $70 but the browns were only $10 and that was during the high fur price days of the 70's.


----------



## houndDogger (Mar 2, 2008)

I know this thread is a little old, but badger fur is HOT right now. I've heard the mid-western silvers and pales are going for anywhere between $80-$100 for well handled hides. Around here I have never seen them get much higher than about $15 with a high of around $20. This year I have averaged so far $38.50 on my badgers. That's saying alot since our badgers are not the best. make sure you case skin them (like a tube sock) instead of open (like a rug). Badgers (at least around these parts) are late primers. They don't prime up well untill around January and hold good fur untill March-April. I have caught a few in May that still looked good. Badgers in my opinion are one of the best looking critters and FUN to trap!!!! Good luck with your badger (whatever ya did with it) and be safe around them. They do have a bit of a bad temper. If ya get in trouble with one and ya have to "whack" it, aim for the back of the skull, slightly to the side. It gets pretty thin bone there. One good hard hit there will take them down in a hurry. Good luck and be safe!!!!!!


----------

